

Big Updates for Android - charlierosefan
http://fredstechblog.blogspot.com/2008/12/big-updates-ahead-for-android.html

======
bkudria
"The code is expected to be brought into the fold of the publicly available
Android source code over the next few weeks."

Google is doing Open Source wrong.

~~~
BenFeldman
By that, it was meant that the code would be merged from the separate Cupcake
branch to the master branch. This was actually completed a few days ago --
ahead of the original schedule.

